# Forum Destroyer



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

My bud and I both have the same Destroyer and it rides great!! Not only do I think it is a great twin board, but I have also heard from hellllof people that it is the best park board they have ever ridden.

Anyone else have one?


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

That was my first choice before I bought my Rome Agent. I like to ride all-mountain as well as park, so the Agent was the better choice. If I decided to ride just park though, I would have probably bought a Destroyer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

I looked at the destroyer, and it was nice, but i liked the grudge better. I _loves_ mah grudge.


----------



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

Wolf:

You say its heavier but is it really that much heavier that it decreases its ability? In your opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Penguin said:


> That was my first choice before I bought my Rome Agent. I like to ride all-mountain as well as park, so the Agent was the better choice. If I decided to ride just park though, I would have probably bought a Destroyer.


offtopic, but how does the Agent perform outside the park? I recently bought an Agent and I just did park with it (indoor piste). It has mad Park skills compared to my other board (burton cruzer) I was used too. This board wants to pop everywhere it seems to me.
But how does it perform on the mountain ? I imagine you can almost take every small pile off snow as a jump when riding an agent  (Just out of curiosity)


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a 07 Destroyer 156 and love it. Rode it all season all over the mountain. Used to have a 161 Ride Timeless and a 152 Lib Tech Dark Series and the Destroyer has replaced them both as my go anywhere do anything board.
For next year I am looking and the banana tech stuff from Lib. Thinking of a TRS 156 with the banana tech as I think this could be the ultimate do anything board even on those big pow days where I had to set my bindings back on the Destroyer.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

To wolf: Yea i'm sure there a whole lot lighter and I totally agree on the superb handling. Thanks for your input :]

Oh and by the way, im boarding Timberline June: 14,15, and 16. Maybe ill see you there.


----------

